# 3x3x3x3 Cube



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever come up with a system of solving a 4-dimensional cube?

For reference: http://www.superliminal.com/cube/applet.html


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, of course. There's a link from the goddamn page you linked >_>.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> Has anyone ever come up with a system of solving a 4-dimensional cube?
> 
> For reference: http://www.superliminal.com/cube/applet.html



Not only so, but also 5-dimnesional.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2010)

I meant on your own.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 22, 2010)

Only 4 dimensions?








EDIT; bleh, I tried downloading a plethora of 4D cube apps to play about with and couldn't get any of them to work >_<


----------



## Nestor (Jul 22, 2010)

Imagine identifying all possibles Plls without being able to see the cubes that are in the 4th dimension...


----------



## blah (Jul 22, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> Imagine identifying all possibles Plls without being able to see the cubes that are in the 4th dimension...



You clearly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 22, 2010)

solved! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xGwrjN7_9k 
...a few days ago
but the 4X4X4X4 is as crazy as ****!


----------



## Cheng_943 (Jul 23, 2010)

oh... It's really 3*3*3*3cube..


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 23, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> solved! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xGwrjN7_9k
> ...a few days ago
> but the 4X4X4X4 is as crazy as ****!



tell us how hard it was.
please compare it with megaminx or a 7x7 for exapmle.
I don't even know what is going to turn when I click a piece!! I haven't tried it more than 5 minutes though!


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 24, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Sharkretriver said:
> 
> 
> > solved! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xGwrjN7_9k
> ...


It was about the same...compared to a commuters and preliminary moves method. 
I'm still stuck on the 4^4 problem. I'll make a thread.
I hope you'll see this message
First, click on the "inner" cube. 
(4D)when you click on the cube, the colours of the SURROUNDING cubes change.
(3D)when you turn R, the colours of F,B,U and D/the surrounding faces change
the cubes or the one coloured pieces are called cells...TMI you have a contact or something I'll tell you a lot of stuff


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 24, 2010)

blah said:


> UnAbusador said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine identifying all possibles Plls without being able to see the cubes that are in the 4th dimension...
> ...


true. I can give you a pic of an H-perm if you want


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2011)

This is fun, now working my way through some easy scrambles to get used to the controls.
I think it will take quite a while (or forever) before I can solve a real scramble though.

But I will try without peeking at tutorials!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2011)

Fo sho...
More people should know about this awesome 4D cube! 
I was surprised that google didn't give more speedsolving results.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2011)

I remember finding this... I was averaging ~ 30 seconds, and was just like absolutely wtf. 

I think I'll try to figure out the 7 x 7 before I revisit this


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 5, 2011)

Cross done, 64 moves...


----------



## Raffael (Mar 5, 2011)

I started playing around with this.
I'm as far as 3 move scrambles. 
This is going to take ages.
I really don't know if I'll be able to solve it.
But it's fun anyway.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 5, 2011)

Speaking as the holder of the fewest moves record for this puzzle (not quite sure how that happened), it's tricky until you just mess around with it for a while. Once you get the hang of how it works, it's really not too bad. And once you figure out how to apply 3x3x3 algs to it properly, it is almost trivially harder than a normal cube. Have fun guys!


----------

